# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thenia e mbremjes/darkes!

## Lulke

Nuk ka kenaqesi me te embel sesa te befasosh dike , duke i dhene me shume sesa ai shpreson.  Charles Baudelaire .

----------

Etno3 (18-02-2015),SERAFIM DILO (18-02-2015)

----------


## Etno3

E  gjithe  bota jemi dy  ..Je  ti  ,jam une  - engjull si ti eshte  veshtire  te gjesh  dikund.

Anonim

----------


## Busy Girl

Ndertova besimin e forte mbi njerez  kartoni..

----------

Etno3 (18-02-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Nuk ka rendesi kush te lendoi zemren apo buzeqeshjen..rendesi ka kush ti kthen prap ato...

----------


## Busy Girl

Mos harro yjet nuk mund te shkelqejne pa erresire....

----------


## Etno3

Njeriu  per njeriun  eshte  o zot  o Kafshe...Une dua  te jem  vetem njeri..

Etno3

----------


## Busy Girl

Shiu bjen kur rete se mbajne dot me peshen,loti pikon kur zemra se duron dot me dhimbjen.

----------

pranvera bica (18-02-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Nëse nëna ime buzëqesh, atëher nuk ka problem nëse nuk lind dielli.....

----------


## goldian

Njerezit vdesin po kurvat jo

----------

Busy Girl (19-02-2015),javan (18-02-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kur do te tregosh se ku ndodhet nje fshat,eshte me mire ta tregosh me gisht.Mundesia tjeter eshte te besh si memec.

----------


## Lulke

Nese duam lumturi duhet te hedhim pak doza cmendurie ne me un e jetés ..( pa e shum kshu me duket ka then Pablo Escobar ).

----------


## toni54

Shpresa përfundimisht nuk është e njëjta gjë si optimizmi. Ajo është bindja se diçka do të marrë për mirë, por gjithsesi diçka që ka kuptim, varësisht nga mënyra si merr drejtim.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nese duam lumturi duhet te hedhim pak doza cmendurie ne me un e jetés ..( pa e shum kshu me duket ka then Pablo Escobar ).


Ka te drejte Europoli qe akuzon lidhjen e shqiptarve me Kolumbin.

----------


## pranvera bica

Poetet rrojne edhe pas vdekjes...( per Gjakushin )!

----------


## Busy Girl

"Të janë dhuruar dy veshë e një gojë, që të dëgjosh më shumë sesa të flasësh"

----------


## Aferim

"Mundohu te jesh i lumtur me ato qe ke, dikush tjeter buzeqesh edhe pse s'ka asgje"

Thenie jashtezakonisht e bukur.....

----------

Busy Girl (21-02-2015),Jettmir (03-03-2015)

----------


## Lulke

> Ka te drejte Europoli qe akuzon lidhjen e shqiptarve me Kolumbin.


Ja tha po kujt ja tha! 

Thenia per sonte..

----------


## Etno3

Jeto sot  thuajse te jete dita e  fundit qe jeton...

----------


## Busy Girl

Dashuro si te jete e fundit...
urreje si te jete e para
perqafoje deri kur te arrish ta duash

----------


## Lulke

Thenia per sonte. ( Naten e Mire. )

----------

Etno3 (22-02-2015)

----------

